# bribri eggs



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Hi

I have presented here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/76228-new-forum.html#post673886 

On Tuesday I received an adult trio pumilio Bribri.
Today I saw a roll of film, a set with 3 eggs. But I think it infertile.
What do you think?




















thanks


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi 
I would let them remain in the original location at least 4-5 days before assuming they are infertile. Its possible they were just laid.

hope that helps

Scott


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Yes, I again left in place within a few days I'll look again.
But I seem infertile.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

'Stress' eggs perhaps, no surprise the first batch is infertile....resist the temptation to play with Oophaga egg locations....best to leave nature alone and be surprised when froglets come out of the broms.

Shawn


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Hope the best for the eggs...but I would like to see some(more) pics of the adults..porfavor!!!


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

'Stress' eggs?? you think so?
is not the first time that lay eggs. At the home of its former owner laid eggs several times, but had no offspring.
Do I have to do something? Do I have watch them?

Some pictures as you have asked me 
Although they are of poor quality.


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that you've posted pictures of the frogs... You can't deny us a shot of the tank!  Gorgeous frogs y gracias!


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Of course I can put pictures of the tank, measuring 40 cm wide, 40 cm long and 50 cm tall.
I hope you can see the video, because I do not know how to put videos.










and a video
vivarium pumilio - YouTube

I hope you like it!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice tank. Is the plant on the back wall ficus pumila? I wanna get these soo bad its just I probably don't have enough experience... Or money!


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks!

The plant on the back wall is ficus repens.
It is very easy to make a terrarium like this.
And really not expensive.


Who cares of the eggs? the male or female?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a vivarium that can be used for some pumilio its just that bri bri's are kinda expensive.


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Yes, in general, pumilio are expensive.
but, encouragement, it is worth. 

I see my Bribri sing. And walk in the tank, getting into rolls of film and bromeliads, but do not lay eggs.
They are shy and if I approach them, they are hiding.


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

ey!
SURPRISE!
I found new eggs.
These seem fertile.
What should I do?

Who takes care of the eggs? who takes to the water? the male or female?


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

New pictures!
4 eggs fertile??? 
I think so


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you should leave them alone and let the parents take care of them. You should also keep taking pictures to show us as they develop


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Yes, I'll leave alone.
then put a picture more but I think the eggs are not good. :S


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Those eggs look good. I think your frogs got it right this time. Leave them alone and the parents will take care of everything. Make sure you have a variety of water holders (broms or film cans). Also, I would start culturing a springtail farm now!



Take care
Scott


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Bad news!
This morning he had taken off the reel of film and was on the ground. At a distance of 15 cm or so.
I looked at the eggs are white. Have a bad pint.

*sorry for the pictures quality* 


























Ah! I have a lot of culturing springtails jejej no problem


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

these eggs were infertile 

but: good news:
Yesterday they laid eggs.
four in a bromeliad and seven in a roll of film.
two clutches of eggs in a day!
What do you think?

3ª

















4ª


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

For just are infertile ...

I did these photos last night and put the eggs on Monday afternoon, that is, been 48 hours and not see anything ... :-\

To see if the more experienced with Pumis tell me something!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

dendro_21 said:


> For just are infertile ...
> 
> I did these photos last night and put the eggs on Monday afternoon, that is, been 48 hours and not see anything ... :-\
> 
> To see if the more experienced with Pumis tell me something!


patience my friend, I've had pumilio produce eggs and sing for a year before seeing froglets. Sometimes it takes a while, espcially if the parents are young.


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

thanks

but... infertile eggs! :S


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

more eggs 
¿infertile too?


----------

